# Creo / me lo creo



## NewdestinyX

El el diccionario leemos estos dos definiciones para 'creer'?



> *creer
> 1.     * tr. Tener por cierto algo que el entendimiento no alcanza o que no está comprobado o demostrado.*
> 
> 3.     * tr. Pensar, juzgar, sospechar algo o estar persuadido de ello.


Nosotros no nativos observamos que 'creer' muchas veces está sencillamente transmitiendo 'pensar' y otras veces la definición #1 arriba. 

Un par de nativos me han dicho que una manera en la cual diferenciar los dos sentimientos es usar - «creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) para transmitir definición #1 arriba -- y «creer», solo, para transmitir definición #3. ¿Es esto un uso extendido en 'todo el mundo de hispanohablantes'? - o algo personal o dentro de ciertos países?

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## MiriamE

"Creer" significa tanto "to believe" como "to think":

Creo en el poder curativo de la amistad. (I believe in ...)
Creo que va a llover. (I think it's going to rain)

La construcción "creer en" es siempre "believe", mientras que "creer que" puede ser "believe" o "think".


----------



## zumac

MiriamE said:


> "Creer" significa tanto "to believe" como "to think":
> 
> Creo en el poder curativo de la amistad. (I believe in ...)
> Creo que va a llover. (I think it's going to rain)
> 
> La construcción "creer en" es siempre "believe", mientras que "creer que" puede ser "believe" o "think".


De acuerdo contigo, Miriam. Excelente definición.

Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Creer=to think/to believe (depende del contexto)
Pensar=to think

Creo que tiene razon=I think/believe (s)he/you formal is right.

Yo creo=Me lo creo (pero esta es mas enfatio, creo yo)

A ver lo que dicen los nativos

Saludos


----------



## claudiagito

ME lo creo me parece decir, estoy convencido.
Lo creo, es una opinión, algo que creo es cierto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Gracias a todos,
Grant


----------



## roanheads

Llego tarde pero, una cosa . Hace tiempo un forero argentino muy inteligente me aconsejó a usar " creer " en vez de " pensar " , ya que , a él el verbo " pensar "se le tachó de anglicismo.
Tal vez, por ejemplo " pensativo " = "pensive " pero no sé, ¿ qué os parece ?


----------



## Veraz

NewdestinyX said:


> El el diccionario leemos estos dos definiciones para 'creer'?:
> 
> Nosotros los no nativos observamos que 'creer' muchas veces está sencillamente transmitiendo la idea de 'pensar' y otras veces la definición #1 arriba.
> 
> Un par de nativos me han dicho que una manera en la cual para diferenciar los dos sentimientos es usar - «creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) para transmitir la definición #1 arriba -- y «creer», solo, para transmitir la definición #3. ¿Es esto un uso extendido en 'todo el mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de hispanohablantes
> 
> 
> 
> hispanohablante'? - o algo personal o que solo ocurre en dentro de ciertos países?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Grant
Click to expand...


Te he hecho algunas correcciones, sobre todo en lo que concierne al uso del artículo, espero que no te importe.

La primera acepción abarca varias posibilidades:

Creer en algo/alguien = to believe in someone/something.
Creer a alguien = to believe someone.
Creer(se) algo= to believe something.

No es exactamente lo mismo decir:

-"Creo que vendrá".

-"Me creo que vendrá".

La primera normalmente sería traducida por "I think he'll come" (la segunda no podría ser traducida así), y aunque se entienda como "tengo la firme convicción de que vendrá", se distingue de la segunda, por cuanto la versión con "me creo" parece dar a entender que uno lo cree porque alguien se lo ha dicho.

-Creo que vendrá.
-¿Por qué?
-Porque le gusta lo que hacemos.

-Me ha dicho que vendrá.
-¿Y tú te lo crees?
-Sí.
-¿Por qué?
-Porque le gusta lo que hacemos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Veraz said:


> -Creo que vendrá.
> -¿Por qué?
> -Porque le gusta lo que hacemos.
> 
> -Me ha dicho que vendrá.
> -¿Y tú te lo crees?
> -Sí.
> -¿Por qué?
> -Porque le gusta lo que hacemos.


Primero que nada, gracias por las correcciones. 

En los dos arriba - el inglés en la primera sería 'think' y en la segunda 'believe'.. Así que parece como 'creérselo' solo puede ser 'to believe {it}' pero dependiendo del contexto 'creer' puede ser 'believe' o 'think'. Con tus oídos nativos ¿preferirías «me lo creo» cuando hay alguna ambigüedad en el contexto -- para diferenciar los dos sentimientos (pensar/sospechar vs. tener por cierto algo que no está comprobado o demostrado)?

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Déjame probar esto:

¿Cuándo llega Margarita?
Creo que Margarita está ahora.
Me lo creo que Margarita está ahora.

¿Cuántos años tiene el mundo?
Sé que algunos creen que tiene billones de años, pero yo creo que tiene solo 10,500.
Sé que algunos creen que tiene billones de años, pero me lo creo que tiene solo 10,500.

¿Qué te parece sobre las situaciones en el mundo en estos días?
Creo que el mundo será un lugar mejor, cuando......
Me lo creo que el mundo será un lugar mejor, cuando......

Creería que algunos contextos podrían llevar los dos: «creo» y «me lo creo». 

¿Verdad?
Grant


----------



## Veraz

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Cuándo llega Margarita?
> Creo que Margarita está ahora.
> Me lo creo que Margarita está ahora.



Cierto: "me lo creo que Margarita está ahora" no funciona, pero sí funcionaría: "Me creo que Margarita está ahora (en casa)". No puedes usar "lo" y la subordinada con "que" al mismo tiempo, uno sustituye a la otra.

"Me creo que Margarita está ahora" -> "Me lo creo".



NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Cuántos años tiene el mundo?
> Sé que algunos creen que tiene billones de años, pero yo creo que tiene solo 10,500.
> Sé que algunos creen que tiene billones de años, pero me lo creo que tiene solo 10,500.



Es exactamente al revés, Newdestiny.

Lo correcto (un cuanto a la gramática, que no en cuanto a la ciencia ) es: "...pero yo creo que tiene solo 10.500".

Como arriba, en este caso también podrías utilizar "pero yo me creo que tiene solo", por las mismas razones.



NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Qué te parecen la situación del mundo estos días?
> Creo que el mundo será un lugar mejor, cuando......
> Me lo creo que el mundo será un lugar mejor, cuando......



(Fíjate en la pequeña corrección de la pregunta)

La primera efectivamente es correcta, la segunda no. Igual que arriba, sí podrías decir "me creo que el mundo será un lugar mejor".



NewdestinyX said:


> Creería que algunos contextos podrían llevar los dos: «creo» y «me lo creo».
> 
> ¿Verdad?
> Grant



Sí, la diferencia en sentido está que la segunda parece indicar que esa creencia es consecuencia de alguna afirmación anterior de otra persona, como en el ejemplo que he puesto antes, ¿me explico?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Veraz said:


> Sí, la diferencia en sentido está que la segunda parece indicar que esa creencia es consecuencia de alguna afirmación anterior de otra persona, como en el ejemplo que he puesto antes,
> 
> ¿me explico?


 No exactamente, Veraz, y gracias por tu paciencia. Fue "una española" que me dijo que 'me lo creo' diferenciaría una creencia y un pensamiento/opinión sobre algo. Y también yo pensaba que ella había dicho que 'me lo creo que...' fue posible también. 

Una vez más, chaval.... 

Creo =
Me creo = 

Tal vez es mejor preguntarlo así:

Pienso que = ?
Me parece que = ?
Opino que = ?
Creo que = ?
Me creo que = ?


----------



## Veraz

NewdestinyX said:


> No exactamente, Veraz, y gracias por tu paciencia. Fue "una española" que me dijo que 'me lo creo' diferenciaría una creencia y un pensamiento/opinión sobre algo. Y también *creo que me dijo* que 'me lo creo que...' *era* posible también.



En cierto sentido sí, porque diría que "me lo creo" siempre se traduce por "believe" en inglés, no "to think", pero eso no significa que en todos los contextos en que se utiliza "to think" en inglés puedas utilizar "me lo creo".

"Me lo creo que" es posible oírlo al hablar, como una reduplicación involuntaria, pero se trata de eso, de una redundancia a evitar a toda costa en el "habla esmerada" como dice la RAE.

-Si María dijera que ve pandas voladores, yo me lo creería.

-Creo que los pandas vuelan porque no soportaría un mundo en el que eso no fuera posible.

En el primer caso, sería posible utilizar "creer" en vez de "creerse", aunque es más habitual con "creer".

En el segundo caso, si utilizaras "creerse", estarías implicando que lo crees después de que alguien te haya sugerido esa creencia, no porque haya salido espontáneamente de ti, como parece querer decir la frase con "creo".

Es una cuestión de matiz.




NewdestinyX said:


> Una vez más, chaval....
> 
> Creo =
> Me creo =
> Tal vez es mejor preguntarlo así:
> 
> Pienso que = ?
> Me parece que = ?
> Opino que = ?
> Creo que = ?
> Me creo que = ?



¿Quieres que te dé una definición de cada uno?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Veraz said:


> En cierto sentido sí, porque diría que "me lo creo" siempre se traduce por "believe" en inglés, no "to think", pero eso no significa que en todos los contextos en que se utiliza "to think" en inglés puedas utilizar "me lo creo".
> 
> "Me lo creo que" es posible oírlo al hablar, como una reduplicación involuntaria, pero se trata de eso, de una redundancia a evitar a toda costa en el "habla esmerada" como dice la RAE.
> 
> -Si María dijera que ve pandas voladores, yo me lo creería.
> 
> -Creo que los pandas vuelan porque no soportaría un mundo en el que eso no fuera posible.
> 
> En el primer caso, sería posible utilizar "creer" en vez de "creerse", aunque es más habitual con "creer".
> 
> En el segundo caso, si utilizaras "creerse", estarías implicando que lo crees después de que alguien te haya sugerido esa creencia, no porque haya salido espontáneamente de ti, como parece querer decir la frase con "creo".
> 
> Es una cuestión de matiz.


Vale. Estoy casi seguro de que lo entiendo mejor.. 


> ¿Quieres que te dé una definición de cada uno?


No. No justo una definición sino una oración con un contexto en el que solo uno u otro de ellos se podría usar pero no los otros -- si eso es posible.

Grant


----------



## Södertjej

NewdestinyX said:


> una manera en la cual diferenciar los dos sentimientos es usar - «*creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) **para transmitir definición* #1 arriba -- y «*c**reer», solo, para transmitir definición*


Estás diciendo lo mismo, no hay ninguna diferencia en esa explicación que te han contado, así que no puedo confirmarlo ni refutarlo.

Me lo creo: I *believe *it is true (even if some people don't, even if that person lied in the past and we have reasons not to trust him, even if what we're discussing is not so likely to happen or be true (like flying pandas)... or just to reafirm we also think that whatever that person is telling us is true etc.)

Creo: It's my opinion, we're not talking about believing whether something is true or not, just what I *think*. 

- Creo que mañana  volverá a hacer un calor espantoso.

- Me lo creo /  Me lo puedo creer.


----------



## caniho

NewdestinyX said:


> El el diccionario leemos estos dos definiciones para 'creer'?
> 
> Nosotros no nativos observamos que 'creer' muchas veces está sencillamente transmitiendo 'pensar' y otras veces la definición #1 arriba.
> 
> Un par de nativos me han dicho que una manera en la cual diferenciar los dos sentimientos es usar - «creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) para transmitir definición #1 arriba -- y «creer», solo, para transmitir definición #3. ¿Es esto un uso extendido en 'todo el mundo de hispanohablantes'? - o algo personal o dentro de ciertos países?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Grant



It's really difficult to tell, and as a native I can't see the use of that distinction. Anyway, to make things more complicated, creer is used in a pronominal way in very colloquial speech and without a substantial change in meaning. That happens with a lot of other verbs too. For example you can hear '_ya me creía que no venías_', where creer is used in the sense #3.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Södertjej said:


> Estás diciendo lo mismo, no hay ninguna diferencia en esa explicación que te han contado, así que no puedo confirmarlo ni refutarlo.


Read the definitions from the RAE that I was referring to #1 and #3 and you will see the difference in what I was asking. The definitions are very different. And hence, my question.


> Me lo creo: I *believe *it is true (even if some people don't, even if that person lied in the past and we have reasons not to trust him, even if what we're discussing is not so likely to happen or be true (like flying pandas)... or just to reafirm we also think that whatever that person is telling us is true etc.)
> 
> Creo: It's my opinion, we're not talking about believing whether something is true or not, just what I *think*.
> 
> - Creo que mañana  volverá a hacer un calor espantoso.
> 
> - Me lo creo /  Me lo puedo creer.


Thanks, Södertjej. That's what I've heard from several Spaniards.. but other Spaniards and people from Latin America say that 'creo' (as opposed to «me lo creo») can be both 'I believe' *and* 'I think' and that's where I've been asking my questions.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Veraz

Al releer mi último post, he detectado estos errores que pueden llevar a confusión:



Veraz said:


> En cierto sentido sí, porque diría que "me lo creo" siempre se traduce por "believe" en inglés, no "to think", pero eso no significa que en todos los contextos en que se utiliza "to think" *"to believe"* en inglés puedas utilizar "me lo creo".






Veraz said:


> -Si María dijera que ve pandas voladores, yo me lo creería.
> 
> -Creo que los pandas vuelan porque no soportaría un mundo en el que eso no fuera posible.
> 
> En el primer caso, sería posible utilizar "creer" en vez de "creerse", aunque es más habitual con "creer" *"creerse"*.


----------



## Veraz

Creo = Creo en Dios (I believe in God). Creo que lloverá (I think it's about to rain). Creo lo que María me dice (I believe what Mary tells me).
Me creo = Me creo lo que María me dice (I believe what Mary tells me).

La diferencia entre "Creo lo que María me dice" y "Me creo lo que María me dice" es, como he dicho, de matiz. La primera se suele utilizar más en general y la segunda, como referencia a algo concreto que haya dicho María, pero podrían ser intercambiables.


----------



## Södertjej

NewdestinyX said:


> Read the definitions from the RAE that I was referring to #1 and #3 and you will see the difference in what I was asking. The definitions are very different. And hence, my question.
> Thanks, Södertjej. That's what I've heard from several Spaniards


It's not RAE's words what I don't understand but yours. You said



> usar «creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) *para transmitir* *definición* y «creer», solo, *para transmitir definición*


 You say both are used to "transmitir definición", so how can they be different



NewdestinyX said:


> but other Spaniards and people from Latin America say that 'creo' (as opposed to «me lo creo») can be both 'I believe' *and* 'I think'


No doubt it can be used like that in other contexts.

Me creo capacitado para realizar este trabajo / Creo que estoy capacitado para este trabajo.
Me creo que los pandas vuelan / Creo que los pandas vuelan.
Creo en Dios, that's obviously believe.

La diferencia en estos casos es prácticamente inexistente.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Södertjej said:


> It's not RAE's words what I don't understand but yours. You said: es usar «creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) *para transmitir* *definición* y «creer», solo, *para transmitir definición*»
> You say both are used to "transmitir definición", so how can they be different?


You didn't quote me correctly (¿o debería más bien decir 'completamente'?). Read the 1st post again, please. Here's what I asked; a very clear question:





> Un par de nativos me han dicho que una manera en la cual diferenciar los dos sentimientos es usar - «creérselo» (me lo creo, etc.) para transmitir definición *#1 arriba* -- y «creer», solo, para transmitir definición *#3.*


Of course I was referring to the definition 'numbers' from the DRAE.





> No doubt it can be used like that in other contexts.
> 
> Me creo capacitado para realizar este trabajo / Creo que estoy capacitado para este trabajo.
> Me creo que los pandas vuelan / Creo que los pandas vuelan.
> Creo en Dios, that's obviously believe.
> 
> La diferencia en estos casos es prácticamente inexistente.


Gracias!

Grant


----------



## Peterrobertini7

NewdestinyX said:


> No exactamente, Veraz, y gracias por tu paciencia. Fue "una española" que me dijo que 'me lo creo' diferenciaría una creencia y un pensamiento/opinión sobre algo. Y también yo pensaba que ella había dicho que 'me lo creo que...' fue posible también.
> 
> Una vez más, chaval....
> 
> Creo =
> Me creo =
> 
> Tal vez es mejor preguntarlo así:
> 
> Pienso que = ?
> Me parece que = ?
> Opino que = ?
> Creo que = ?
> Me creo que = ?


 
Hay tres verbos en español que son intercambiables : 
creer, opinar, pensar y parecer según contextos.

Me lo creo es igual = lo creo
Este 'ME' es un marcador de ser SUBJETIVO, personal mi afirmación o ne gación o sea un dativo ético de enfatizar el carácter subjetivo de un interlocutor.

Hay matices de certeza o compromiso del interlocutor para manifestar algo, creo que viene, creo que venga a la fiesta, no creo que viene, no creo que venga.
La certeza absoluta está en DIOS en mi religión.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias 

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterrobertini7 said:


> Hay tres verbos en español que son intercambiables :
> creer, opinar, pensar y parecer según contextos.
> 
> Me lo creo es igual = lo creo
> Este 'ME' es un marcador de ser SUBJETIVO, personal mi afirmación o ne gación o sea un dativo ético de enfatizar el carácter subjetivo de un interlocutor.
> 
> Hay matices de certeza o compromiso del interlocutor para manifestar algo, creo que viene, creo que venga a la fiesta, no creo que viene, no creo que venga.
> La certeza absoluta está en DIOS en mi religión.


El problema es que, para un nativo de inglés, los verbos 'to believe' y 'to think' tienen definiciones muy diferente. Realmente ni siquiera son sinónimos. De ahí que resulte difícil entender cómo 'un verbo' podría transmitir ambos sentimientos en castellano. 

Grant


----------



## workingonit

We do often use "think" and "believe" interchangeably.  Intonation is a key to determining how they are being used.  If the emphasis is on the subject (I believe that is true, I think that is true), the speaker probably means "believe."  If the emphasis is on the verb (I believe that is true, I think that is true), then the speaker probably means "think" (or that he has realized he doesn't have any logical basis for his belief, and is now open to discussion of the matter).


----------



## Södertjej

NewdestinyX said:


> You didn't quote me correctly (¿o debería más bien decir 'completamente'?).


I simply didn't get what you meant and asked for a clarification rather than a simple "read again".

Hope you've now found a satisfactory answer to your query.


----------



## Sköll

workingonit said:


> We do often use "think" and "believe" interchangeably.  Intonation is a key to determining how they are being used.  If the emphasis is on the subject (I believe that is true, I think that is true), the speaker probably means "believe."  If the emphasis is on the verb (I believe that is true, I think that is true), then the speaker probably means "think" (or that he has realized he doesn't have any logical basis for his belief, and is now open to discussion of the matter).



The same is true for Spanish, or for that matter, for any other language. The original question of the thread is puzzling. It seems there is an implicit assumption that words have a fixed translation; or that a dictionary can list nuances of usage in a few words.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Södertjej said:


> I simply didn't get what you meant and asked for a clarification rather than a simple "read again".
> 
> Hope you've now found a satisfactory answer to your query.


I have found many. Thanks - including yours. You misquoted me and therefore misread me, Södertjej, and that has to have been the source of your confusion with my original post. That's why I asked you to 'read again please'. 

 Thanks,
 Grant





Sköll said:


> The same is true for Spanish, or for that matter, for any other language. The original question of the thread is puzzling. It seems there is an implicit assumption that words have a fixed translation; or that a dictionary can list nuances of usage in a few word.


People give 'nuances' to words. And that is one of the beauties and subtleties of language -- but it also creates ambiguities. And dictionaries clear ambiguities. In American English we do a lot of nunacing and that makes our language one of the most difficult to master from what I've read. I do not use 'think' and 'believe' interchangeably. And the English dictionaries I've consulted show that the words are very different. Hence my thread here.

Grant


----------



## Södertjej

It wasn't the fact that I quoted part of your whole post, I simply didn't get what you meant. Still don't. Anyway, so good to know your question is now answered.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Södertjej said:


> It wasn't the fact that I quoted part of your whole post, I simply didn't get what you meant. Still don't. Anyway, so good to know your question is now answered.


Here it is in English. Maybe it will be clearer. The others seemed to understand my Spanish question which was asking whether creérselo was use distinctly from 'creer' to contrast the difference between definition 1 and 3 from RAE -- which are different meanings.

In English:In the dictionary we read these two definitions for 'creer':



> *creer*
> * 1.     * tr. Tener por cierto algo que el entendimiento no alcanza o que no está comprobado o demostrado.
> 
> * 3.     * tr. Pensar, juzgar, sospechar algo o estar persuadido de ello.


We non-natives observe that 'creer' many times is simply transmitting 'to think' and other times definition #1 above. A couple of natives have told me that one way to differentiate between the two meanings is to use 'créerselo (me loe creo, etc.) to transmit definition #1 from above -- and 'creer', by itself, to transmit definition #3. Is this a common distinction in the Spanish speaking world? - or something more personal or only in certain countries.​


----------



## Sköll

Translation questions should include a complete sentence. Even then, translation is not "unique".

In absence of a complete sentence or sufficient context, translation of isolated words becomes a guessing game.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> Translation questions should include a complete sentence. Even then, translation is not "unique".
> 
> In absence of a complete sentence or sufficient context, translation of isolated words becomes a guessing game.


Yes, I agree with your general assertion there. But words have definitions. And when learning to make simple choices of 'this verb' or that one -- we can look to the dictionary for how a word 'should' be used and then find a definition that matches in the target language. There are 4 definitions listed in the DRAE for 'creer' and I was wondering if natives have any way to differentiate definitions 1 and 3 since we use different words in English to make the distinction. Evidently -- it's really more a contextual thing only in Spanish.

Like we could never use 'think' to indicate definition #1 from the DRAE for "creer". We could potentially, in certain contexts mix 'think/believe' for definition #3 but in most cases English would only use 'think' for definition #3. It seems to be less cut and dried in Spanish.

Grant


----------



## Peterrobertini7

NewdestinyX said:


> Yes, I agree with your general assertion there. But words have definitions. And when learning to make simple choices of 'this verb' or that one -- we can look to the dictionary for how a word 'should' be used and then find a definition that matches in the target language. There are 4 definitions listed in the DRAE for 'creer' and I was wondering if natives have any way to differentiate definitions 1 and 3 since we use different words in English to make the distinction. Evidently -- it's really more a contextual thing only in Spanish.
> 
> Like we could never use 'think' to indicate definition #1 from the DRAE for "creer". We could potentially, in certain contexts mix 'think/believe' for definition #3 but in most cases English would only use 'think' for definition #3. It seems to be less cut and dried in Spanish.
> 
> Grant




CREER in our RELIGION gives certainty.
ME LO CREO, lo creo, pienso, parece, are interchangeable and NO QUESTION the TONE in your negative or affirmative assertion gives the key to your interlocutor of your grade of certainty in your utterance.
OTHER important thing in any language to stress is if you are alone then you can think or believe whatever pleased you, BUT when you try to convey your thoughts or believings to one or two interlocutors or more, then the reality of your assertion and different shades of CERTAINTY depends on firstly how clear are your IDEAS and secondly the grade of knowledge of your listener/s and the issue at hand ( religion, opinions, gossips, politics, etc). If I hear someone saying:'that the pandas are flying' immediately I will call a person related with an insane asylum.


----------

